# Gimme your stingray



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

If anyone gets a ray today around base and doesn't plan on using it please gimme a holler. Nothing too big though, 25 lbs and under. I have no storage space for anything bigger.

Thanks
757 546 4240


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ill take anything 25+


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Just curious what are ya guys using em for? Shark bait?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Yes


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*They are good to eat also. Diva Diver taught / showed me how to clean them, then she cooked them at the shark tournement at Fort McRae, pretty durn good.*


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hey todd, check the pass in the early AM. i snagged a 60lb+ cownose sunday morning. it was in with the baitfish right next to shore. im sure they are cruising that area with all the forage.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

If you want to load the boat with rays, go to the calm side of sand island by dauphin island. Water is about 2 feet deep and you'll literally see dozens of cow nose rays you can gig until your arms are sore. 

As for eating them, my buddy is a chef and we tried it with a killer sauce he made and it wasn't good. Gritty. Only good for shark bait in my opinion.


----------

